# Top Flow Kühler Sockel 1155



## Sebbotronic (3. Juli 2012)

*Top Flow Kühler Sockel 1155*

Hallo zusammen,

wie im Titelthema erwähnt benötige ich einen Top Flow Kühler für einen Sockel 1155. Ich will mir einen i5 3750 kaufen der in ein Lian Li Q08 gepackt wird. In das Lian Li können max. Kühler mit einer gesamt Höhe von max 120 mm inkl. Lüfter. 

Der Prolimatech Samuel 17 wäre mein Liebling, ich finde leider aber immer wieder widersprüchliche Angaben bezuüglich der Sockelkompatibilität.
Mal soll er angeblich nicht, mal angeblich doch auf Sockel 1155 passen. 

Der Kühler soll natürlich Kühl halten, aber viel wichtiger ist mir das der Kühler (Lüfter) leise ist, ich werde den i5 wahrscheinlich nicht übertakten aber will das Ding gut gekühlt ist (in dem Mini-Itx ist es eh schon sehr warm) und dabei möglichst leise. 

Bin für alle Meinungen und alternativ Vorschläge offen.

Greedings


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Top Flow Kühler Sockel 1155*

ein top-blow kühler in einem kleinen gehäuse ist schwierig, weil er im gegensatz zu den "normalen" kühlern ja noch platz zum ansaugen braucht.  sonst sinkt seine wirkung sehr.

der samuel 17 sieht da schon sehr gut geeignet aus, und ist laut hersteller auch kompatibel. 

es gibt noch ein paar andere so kleine top-blow-kühler, wie zB den scythe big shuriken, aber  da du einen i5 kühlen willst, müsste der vermutlich mit ziemlich viel leistung laufen, und dann ist er nicht besonders leise. 

gibts denn keinen anderen passenden kühler?


----------



## Sebbotronic (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Top Flow Kühler Sockel 1155*

Hallo Stryke7,

ja wie gesagt, ich baue das erstemal auf klein. Kenne deshalb nicht viele Bauteile die klein und leise sein sollen. Den Big shuriken habe ich auch gefunden und direkt wieder verworfen weil seine lautheit bemängelt wird. Zalmann hat noch mehrere kleinere Kühler aber da kenn ich mich null mit aus und hatte deswegen die Hoffnung das es hier ne Lösung gibt^^
Danke aber für deine Antwort.

greets


----------



## schanze (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Top Flow Kühler Sockel 1155*

Guck dir mal den Noctua NH-C12P, zwar etwas teuer, aber mit dementsprechender Leistung. Evtl. einen Scythe Big Shuriken mit alternativem Lüfter, aber ich weiß nicht, ob das für einen ivy reicht, die soll doch wohl noch ein wenig heißer werden.
Der Noctua NH-CH14 ist wohl das beste was geht, dafür hat der aber auch einen sehr stolzen Preis.

Was für ein Gehäuse besitzt du denn?


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Top Flow Kühler Sockel 1155*

also der big shuriken hat eine mittelmäßige wärmeleitung, die bei nem ivy knapp werden könnte, und der standardmäßige slipstream lüfter ist ein fön ...   aber für 10€ nen bequiet drauf und gut is 

aber trotzdem denke ich, dass es da leistungstechnisch knapp wird ...


----------



## Veichtel (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Top Flow Kühler Sockel 1155*

Wie viel Geld legst du den bereit ?
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...EKS-PH-TC14CS-CPU-Kuehler-schwarz::18785.html


----------



## Sebbotronic (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Top Flow Kühler Sockel 1155*

Huhu,

ich will mir ein Lian-Li Q08 kaufen. Das hat aber nur Platz für Lüfter mit max Höhe 120mm.
Das Geld ist mir egal, der Phantek ist leider raus weil zu hoch. Der Shuriken würde den denke ich mal gekühlt bekommen der Ivy i5 macht 77w TDP. Das ist ja quasi nix zu 125 W TDP Phenom 2 den ich jetzt habe. Allerdings ist mir der Shuriken zu laut. 
Kennt sich keiner mit den 100 Zalmann Lüftern aus und kann da etwas empfehlen ?
Seh mich schon den Samuel kaufen^^

Greets 

PS: Danke für Antworten.


----------



## schanze (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Top Flow Kühler Sockel 1155*

Laut einem Review scheint der NH-C12 doch nicht zu passen mit Lüfter...fehlen wohl 3mm. 
Der Big Shuriken ist wirklich nur mit einem alternativen Lüfter zu empfehlen und du musst mal recherchieren, ob das mit dem Pci-E slot passt, falls du den nutzen möchtest.

Ich nutze in einem HTPC zur Zeit den Alpenföhn Panorama, aber der Original Lüfter ist mir zu laut gewesen.

Eine gewagte Alternative wäre eine corsair h60, Anleitung in diesem Thread.
Erfahrungsbericht Formfaktor? - Mini-ITX! | Ziel? - Gaming/Videobearbeitung! | Wo? - Im Lian Li PC-Q08! - ComputerBase Forum

Der Samuel passt auf jeden Fall und da gibts auch keine Probleme mit dem Pci-E Slot.


----------



## Abductee (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Top Flow Kühler Sockel 1155*

Ich hatte im Q08 einen Samuel 17 zusammen mit einer 65W CPU verbaut und das waren grob 55°C Kerntemperatur (1500rpm Lüfter volle Drehzahl).
Heizt da eine Grafikkarte noch mit?


----------



## Sanyassin (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Top Flow Kühler Sockel 1155*

Mit guten Werten kommt auch dieser daher --> Cooltek CoolForce 2 CPU Khler

Und bei genauerer Betrachtung stellt man fest, der ist  ja fast baugleich mit dem Nordwand von EKL, nur noch einen Tick günstiger und einem besseren Regelbereich beim Lüfter.

Hier auch ein Review : Cooltek CoolForce 2 CPU-Kühler für HTPC im Test - Seite 6 | Review | Technic3D


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Top Flow Kühler Sockel 1155*



Veichtel schrieb:


> Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » PHANTEKS PH-TC14CS CPU-Kühler - schwarz


 
ach gott, DER hässliche vogel schon wieder ?  

naja, soll aber ganz gut sein, ist meienr meinung aber echt der optisch schrecklichste kühler auf dem markt 


zu sanyassin:
das sieht aus, wie eine kopie des big shuriken   wird auch ähnliche leistung haben. 

bei 77W kannst du den big shuriken nehmen. den hab ich auf meinem alten amd X2, und der hat  65 (?)W oder so ähnlich, und ist im idle bei ca. 35°.


----------



## Sanyassin (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Top Flow Kühler Sockel 1155*

Leider gibt es aktuell diesen hier nicht : Thermalright AXP-140 Kühlkörper (Sockel 775) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ist aus meiner Sicht, DER Top-Blower schlechthin... 

Thermalright Qualität und meist sofort ausverkauft, wenn er denn mal nochmal aufgelegt wird.

Vlt einfach mal eine Mail an Thermalright in Deutschland schreiben und nachfragen... war schon mehrfach als EOL angekündigt
und ist dann doch nochmal in den Markt gekommen ...

@Stryke7 : Big Shuriken kommt mit einem 120 mm Lüfter daher .. Nordwand und Coolforce 2 mit 100 mm Lüfter.

Im Gegensatz zum Nordwand (min. 800 rpm) lässt sich der Cooltek sogar auf 500 RPM runterregeln bzw. wird soweit vom PWM Sinal runter geregelt....


----------



## schanze (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Top Flow Kühler Sockel 1155*

Der coolforce sieht eher aus wie eine 1 zu 1 Kopie zum Ekl Panorama, oder umgekehrt, je nachdem.

Sollte wohl ähnlich performen. 
Mein x3 435 wird mit dem Panorama auf knapp 30 Grad Coretemp im Idle und unter Prime Inblend auf 56 grad gekühlt.

Ich werde aber wie gesagt, demnächst den Lüfter tauschen, da mir der zu laut ist.


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Top Flow Kühler Sockel 1155*

also, meine jetztendliche empfehlung wäre der scythe big shuriken 2 rev. B  (der mit 5 heatpipes), und dazu ein guter bequiet-lüfter.


----------



## schanze (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Top Flow Kühler Sockel 1155*

Da muss er halt, wie gesagt, aufpassen mit dem PCI-E Slot. ITX ist halt schon sehr klein und man muss da schon genau abmessen und gucken.


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Top Flow Kühler Sockel 1155*



schanze schrieb:


> Da muss er halt, wie gesagt, aufpassen mit dem PCI-E Slot. ITX ist halt schon sehr klein und man muss da schon genau abmessen und gucken.


 
stimmt. aber ich vermute, dass es passt. 
bei meinem m-atx passt das auch, und ich glaube, einen gewissen mindestabstand werden die hersteller doch immer einhalten, schließlich verwendet doch gerade bei selbst-verbauten MBs fast niemand die schönen boxed-lüfter ...


----------



## The_Trasher (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Top Flow Kühler Sockel 1155*

Da  stellt sich für mich nur die Frage, warum auf ein derart kleines Gehäuse und solch ein Mainboard gesetzt wird ( Lan-Party PC ? Dann gäbs aber auch größere Gehäuse ! ). So erspart man sich das lange Gesuche nach einem geeignetem Kühler und auch Kopfschmerzen wegen den Temperaturen.


----------



## schanze (4. Juli 2012)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> stimmt. aber ich vermute, dass es passt.
> bei meinem m-atx passt das auch, und ich glaube, einen gewissen mindestabstand werden die hersteller doch immer einhalten, schließlich verwendet doch gerade bei selbst-verbauten MBs fast niemand die schönen boxed-lüfter ...



Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, mal einen Thread, oder Beitrag gelesen zu haben, in dem es Probleme mit einem itx Board und dem Big shuriken gab, bezüglich des Pci-E Slots. Zwar warens nur 1mm, oder so, aber da muss man dann auch schon feilen, oder mit Tesa abkleben etc. 



The_Trasher schrieb:


> Da stellt sich für mich nur die Frage, warum auf ein derart kleines Gehäuse und solch ein Mainboard gesetzt wird ( Lan-Party PC ? Dann gäbs aber auch größere Gehäuse ! ). So erspart man sich das lange Gesuche nach einem geeignetem Kühler und auch Kopfschmerzen wegen den Temperaturen.



Nicht jeder hat Lust auf einen großen Klotz als Gehäuse. Ich hab mich auch für das Sugo02 entschieden, nach etlichen towern da klein, kompakt und einigermaßen nett anzusehen.
Zuegegeben hat mich die ganze Sache mit den Temps etc auch gestört, aber man kriegts hin.


----------



## Sebbotronic (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Top Flow Kühler Sockel 1155*

Huhu, 

Danke für die ganzen Antworten. Ja wie gesagt ich will ein kleines Gehäuse mit kleinen Komponenten weil grosse teile jeder hat, die dinger einfach hässlich sind und ich mich an den ganzen hochkantigen Towergehäusen satt gesehn habe. Mein Rechner steht mit im Wohnzimmer, streamt auch mal den fernseher und ist halt natürlich auch zum zocken da. Der Rechner soll sich hier einfach mal ein bisschn bessser einfügen und nicht wie von der Kirmes aussehen oder als ob ich Atomraketen launchen möchte. Habe im mom ein Thermaltake Element G Gehäuse und wie gesagt es nervt einfach weil es so riesig ist und ich mich von den hübschen Leuchte-LED´s damals zum Kauf hab verleiten lassen. 

Das mit den Top-Blow Kühlern scheint ja ein grösseres Problem zu sein als ich dachte und so langsam mache ich mir dann doch sorgen um die Kühlung der einzelnen Komponenten. Vllt sollte ich die Gehäuse Wahl wirklich nochmal überdenken. Ich könnte mir auch das Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cube Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-V354A Micro-ATX Cube - silver ganz gut vorstellen. Damit wäre Lüfterproblem gelöst da klassische MB anordnung und so mit Kühler wie ich will und mehr Platz für besseren Airflow. Is dann halt immer noch mATX aber kein Midi-Tower. Werde da nochmal in mich gehen müssen^^

Kennt das Gehäuse zufällig jmd und hat damit schon mal Erfahrungen gemacht ?


----------



## schanze (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Top Flow Kühler Sockel 1155*

Du kannst doch trotzdem das Q08 nehmen, der Samuel dürfte passen, ein EKL Panorama, oder der "kleine" Shuriken auch. Es gibt halt lediglich evtl. Probleme mit dem Big Shuriken, aber das hängt natürlich auch von deinem Mainboard ab.
Welches willst du denn verbauen? Dann kann man mal ein bißchen googeln und gucken, ob da ein paar Leute einen Big Shuriken drauf haben, ohne das der Pci-E Slot beeinflusst wird.

Das V354 ist auch ein schönes case, aber größere Towerkühler kriegst du da auch nicht rein, wegen dem Netzteil. 
Kleiner Tower, wie der Coolermaster TX3 etc. passen allerdings


----------



## chregubr85 (4. Juli 2012)

Ins q08 sollten auch gewisseATX-Boards paasen, diese dürfen nur nicht die volle Breite des mATX-Standarts ausnuztzen. Gibt aber einige, welche das nicht tun.
Eventuell kriegst du so mehr Platz?

(Angaben ohne Gewähr, laut einer vermassten Skizze des Q08 müsste es aber gehen.)


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Top Flow Kühler Sockel 1155*

Da hilft eins:  für jedes Bauteil die Maße recherchieren und dann rechnen


----------



## schanze (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Top Flow Kühler Sockel 1155*

ich war halt auch am recherchieren, weil ich ein kleines case haben wollte. irgendein asrock mATX board passte ins q08, weiß aber nich mehr welches. 
Da heißt es wirklich recherchieren, nachmessen und try and error


----------



## chregubr85 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Top Flow Kühler Sockel 1155*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So schlimm ists nicht, gibt einige Boards die passen sollten.

Zum Beispiel das Asrock B75m mit einer breite von 21.3cm oder das Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3V mit einer breite von nur 17.4 cm.


----------



## Late (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Top Flow Kühler Sockel 1155*

Muss man nur auf die Breite oder schon auch genau auf die Höhe achten?

Und sollte es größentechnisch passen, passen dann auch die Schrauben oder muss da dann Bastlerhand angelegt werden?


----------



## Abductee (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Top Flow Kühler Sockel 1155*

Wie soll ein µATX-Board in ein Q08 passen?

Nur mal zum Vergleich mein Asus-ITX auf der Befestigungsplatte vom Q08:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und eingebaut mit einer Doppelslotkarte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich mir das ASRock B75M anschaue kann das mit der Länge niemals platz haben.

http://www.asrock.com/mb/photo/Angle/B75M(m).jpg

Der kleine Shuriken ging sich bei meinem Asus Deluxe nicht aus, kollidierte mit der Grafikkarte, der Samuel passte perfekt.

Ich persönlich würd mir das Gesuche nach dem passenden Kühler nicht mehr antun, mit einem µATX Gehäuse lebt es sich viel stressfreier.

Hab auch noch einen alten Screenshot vom Lasttest zusammen mit dem Samuel.
Das war aber dann doch schon der 2000rpm Lüfter und die CPU war undervoltet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Begeistert war ich damals nicht vom Samuel, allerdings das beste was von der Größe her verbaubar war.
(außer einer H60/80)


----------



## chregubr85 (5. Juli 2012)

Ein Bekannter von mir hat ein Asus E35M1-M in einem Q08B verbaut. Leider hat er den Rechner in der Zwischenzeit nicht mehr, sonst hätte ich ihn um Fotos gebeten.

Ich werde mir das Case in kürze bestellen und es dann genau vermassen um das nachzuprüfen. Bis dahin gilt: Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr!!!


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Top Flow Kühler Sockel 1155*

@abductee:  ein itx board ist aber auch noch mal eine ganze ecke kleiner als ein m-atx.  ich habe auf meinem alten asrock m-atx den shuriken, und dort passt es locker. hat sogar noch ein kleines bisschen platz


----------



## Abductee (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Top Flow Kühler Sockel 1155*

@Stryke 
Das Q08 ist aber nur für ein ITX Board spezifiziert.
Wenn ich mir die Bilder von dem µATX anschaue müsste man das Board Oberhalb vom PCIe-Slot abschneiden das es reinpasst.

Auf einem µATX-Board hat der Shuriken auch locker Platz, das bezweifle ich gar nicht.
Bei ITX liegt der CPU-Sockel aber so nahe beim PCIe das es sich bei den meisten Boards nicht ausgeht.


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Top Flow Kühler Sockel 1155*

tja, da hast du recht. itx ist einfach nicht für wahnsinns-leistungen ausgelegt, und deshalb werden wohl auch kühlerkompatibilitäten nicht berücksichtigt ...


----------



## schanze (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Top Flow Kühler Sockel 1155*

Kommt drauf an, wie der Sockel liegt und welches Mainboard der Threadersteller sich holen möchte.
Auf manchen kanns passen, auf anderen halt nicht, im Bezug jetzt auf den kleinen Shuriken.

Man sollte sich halt nur im klaren sein, dass man mit einem kleinen Gehäuse und den passenden Kühlungsmöglichkeiten, eben keine Eiszeit starten kann, bzw. groß übertakten.

Da muss man dann halt einen Kompromiss zwischen Leistung, Kühlung und Lautstärke treffen.


----------



## hotfirefox (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Top Flow Kühler Sockel 1155*

In dem speziellen Fall. könnte man uach über eine Kompaktwakü nachdenken.


----------



## coroc (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Top Flow Kühler Sockel 1155*

Da bleibt nur die Frage wo der Radi hin soll, denn ein kleiner radi bringt eher weniger

Außedrem sollten sie Lüfter ausgetauscht werden


----------



## Abductee (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Top Flow Kühler Sockel 1155*

Den Radiator bringt man locker unter, da kommen einfach die beiden Festplattenkäfige raus.
Unter dem Halter vom optischn Laufwerk ist noch eine Einbaustelle für eine 2,5" HDD


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Top Flow Kühler Sockel 1155*

ja, eine mini-wakü von corsair könnte gehen.

@abductee: du bekloppter indianer,  ich komm einfach nicht auf dein bild klar ....


----------



## Abductee (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Top Flow Kühler Sockel 1155*

Das ist kein Indianer 
Das ist das Emblem von einer afrikanischen Chili Sauce.

Eine H60 passt definitiv rein, man braucht nur einen Adapter 140 auf 120mm.


----------



## hotfirefox (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Top Flow Kühler Sockel 1155*



coroc schrieb:


> Da bleibt nur die Frage wo der Radi hin soll, denn ein kleiner radi bringt eher weniger
> 
> Außedrem sollten sie Lüfter ausgetauscht werden



Das Wo ist nicht das Problem. der Lüfter aber definitiv!
Aus dem Netz
http://i.imgur.com/oJPAj.jpg


----------



## Abductee (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Top Flow Kühler Sockel 1155*

Was hat das Silverstonegehäuse mit dem Lian Li zu tun?
Im Q08 hat eine H60/80 ohne Probleme Platz, der 140mm Lüfterausschnitt ist ja nicht umsonst da.
Mit einem schmalen 120er hat die H60 sogar im Deckel platz.


----------



## hotfirefox (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Top Flow Kühler Sockel 1155*

Das Bild hatte ich auf Google gefunden und dachte es wäre das Q08 von innen.
Egal, diesmal habe ich das richtige^^
Lian li q08 image by seismicshift on Photobucket


----------



## Abductee (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Top Flow Kühler Sockel 1155*

Bei mir zeigt es kein Bild an.

Mit zwei schmalen Slip Streams geht sich sogar ein Push/Pull System hinten aus.
http://cdn.overclock.net/b/b9/600x450px-LL-b993f249_IMG_0031.jpeg

Oder um vorne die Platzverhältnisse zu vedeutlichen:
http://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af350/fireisdangerous/Project White Knight/2011-11-04200013.jpg


----------



## hotfirefox (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Top Flow Kühler Sockel 1155*

Ausm Luxx geklaut, dritter Beitrag
Lian Li Q08 mit Corsair H50 ausstatten?


----------



## chregubr85 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Top Flow Kühler Sockel 1155*

Hab das Q08B in der zwischenzeit bestellt und auch erhalten. Ohne basteln passt ein mATX-Board also definitiv *NICHT *in Gehäuse. 
Ich bitte um Verzeihung für die Fehlinformation.


----------

